# SuperCharged RS4 - Dark Destroyer Detail



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

_[[2011 thread moved from Showroom]]_

Supercharged by MRC in Banbury, this RS4 was due some mag features so the owner and MRC wanted it looking its best after some period of time in the workshop.

So, on with the pictures....































































































































































































































































































































































































































Busy day at MRC, stream of nice RS's in and out, including the Red TT RS 









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Post Update:*

The Detailed Engine Bay they decided to use in the RS4 Buying guide in Audi Driver Mag


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice mate, Like the look of the TTRS tho


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks like one awesome machine! Great job too, im sure it will look great in the mags, lets hope the owner keeps on top of it to do it justice!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job mate


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

:doublesho this is one sexy car


----------



## Select Detail (Feb 19, 2011)

Best allrounder ever made and likely to be made !


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I think this paint has to be my all time favourite!! Immense!! The fact that it's an RS4 helps abit too  hehe!!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

is this guy from scotland?
seen him on another forum and he posted up a vid of the dyno day at mrc,all cars sounded awesome then his got on the dyno and was like a jet.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, that's a mean car!

What? No burnout pics?


----------



## RSTYG (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job car look stunning....


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

stunning..
not a fan of those back lamps tho. bet it goes well


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> is this guy from scotland?
> seen him on another forum and he posted up a vid of the dyno day at mrc,all cars sounded awesome then his got on the dyno and was like a jet.


Yes, he is flying down next week to drive it home.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice work looks nice! Would have been nice to see some correction shots...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a beast and a half..! Cracking finish too :thumb:

Do you know any of the figures as to the resulting power increase from the supercharger mod?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ryanuk said:


> Nice work looks nice! Would have been nice to see some correction shots...


I knew it was a mistake to have left my normal trusted camera at home and just bring my new DSLR toy. I did try, but none of them were any good, I need to get onto the photo threads and learn how to take some pics of swirls/ correction with it, I included about the only shot that anywhere near came out that shows a couple of the marks before correction, but then all the 50/50 correction shots were useless and didnt come across in the pics, I took about 300 and about 10o or so posted here.

If anybody has any tips, threads to how to take photos of corrections then much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing work, amazing car.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. I bet that shifts now.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Beast of a car! Great job Steve! 

How do you find the Dr.Leather wipes? Where did you get them from?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Absolutely stunning. I bet that shifts now.


Thanks 

...with the new tweaks this is apparently (according to MRC) going to be the fastest one in the world, has a a few tweaks/mods that other supercharged ones dont have  .. I think low 11's were mentioned :doublesho 

P.S. Thank for the order received in time :thumb:



Poke13 said:


> Beast of a car! Great job Steve!
> 
> How do you find the Dr.Leather wipes? Where did you get them from?


For me, I found these did the job with minimum fuss, I will be doing a replen when run out for sure :thumb:

From Dr leather of course 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=219


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice details there pal, plenty of paint left for future machining if required! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Steve, one of my favourite colours and suits the RS4 to the ground.

The red one my boss had a few years ago was an amazing machine, re-mapped by Audi but he was seeing 9mpg at one point so had to get,now had 3 997 Turbos.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Fantastic Steve, one of my favourite colours and suits the RS4 to the ground....


Cheers

....Not as well as suits Avus Silver with black optics and titan wheels  :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great detail Steve and top write-up.

Looking very professional:thumb:

Stunning looking car, looks quite low, very squat at the back.

Chris.


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

Stunning results mate, always liked these and the best color too :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

how much HP it got now? Very nice detail the paint really pops now


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome car


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Would be nice to see some whole shots of the car though


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely detail. Well done.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning great job 

Love the RS4 but have to say i love it in sprint blue


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work, on an excellent car


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work.

I bet that RS4 goes like a stabbed rat!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

If that car is from glasgow area i think i was talking to the owner last year , the conversion on the engine is the 1st in the uk , 700 to 800 bhp . good work detailing it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

lovely car, a guy at work has one and it sounds amazing....

Shame about the mats in that one though! - why do people buy cars like this and still ill fitting mats in there!

i'm still jealous though


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's a guy in Scotland, and about 565whp, but tis a damn pricey conversion though at £10K+ :doublesho


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work mate, thats a mean looking motor!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome car shown at its best
M3 for the driver with taste


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great job there mate. 
I absolutely love the motor too :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

beautiful work as always there mate.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisJD said:


> Great detail Steve and top write-up.
> 
> Looking very professional:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers Chris, much appreciated :thumb:

...I am slowy getting there I hope 



paranoid73 said:


> Would be nice to see some whole shots of the car though


Some whole shots of the car coming soon as the detail was being done in prep for a professional shoot with MRC for some mag articles.... will hope to get a couple of them to include in the post here when available .



dixon75 said:


> lovely car, a guy at work has one and it sounds amazing....
> 
> Shame about the mats in that one though! - why do people buy cars like this and still ill fitting mats in there!
> 
> i'm still jealous though


Yep, Halford Nasties :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

shah said:


> Stunning results mate, always liked these and the best color too :thumb:


Not as good as Avus


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking write up Steve!, I will be looking after this RS4 weekly so your hard work won't go to waste , I had a short drive of the car in December in the snow when I done a protection detail on it, the throttle response is instant! and can only imagine how savage full throttle acceleration must be!.

Richard


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Cracking write up Steve!, I will be looking after this RS4 weekly so your hard work won't go to waste , I had a short drive of the car in December in the snow when I done a protection detail on it, the throttle response is instant! and can only imagine how savage full throttle acceleration must be!.
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard much appreciated :thumb:

I hear it has a lot of more ponies under the bonnet now with the the new secret weapon added :argie:

Out of interest what products will you be maintaining it with, if thats not a trade secret 

I am testing with Optimum OptiSeal at the moment with OID and OCW as maint/ top up products. Plus also hace some Cquartz and Reload to try. As doing a detail and getting a finish is one thing, selecting products that allow the look to be maintained is another I guess.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work,some nice flake pop going on as well


----------



## mmesfer (Jan 22, 2011)

stunning work and amazing car and color

i wonder who have this kind of car and neglect it like this 

great job mate


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm really sorry about this, because the work is clearly very very good - I didn't read the first bit, nor did I look at the finish/method photos.

All I saw was Supercharged RS4 and this photo;










All those RS Audis!!! For this alone, I'll "thank you"! :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> Thanks Richard much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> I hear it has a lot of more ponies under the bonnet now with the the new secret weapon added :argie:
> 
> ...


644 bhp now! 

I will be regularly topping up with Werkstat acrylic jett with glos after each wash when it gets its weekly mini valet
I used the werkstat kit for its protection detail back in December and was impressed the gloss and slickness each extra coat gave the finish, seems to work well on most light coloured metalic finishes.

Richard


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

JD said:


> I'm really sorry about this, because the work is clearly very very good - I didn't read the first bit, nor did I look at the finish/method photos.
> 
> All I saw was Supercharged RS4 and this photo;
> 
> ...


More RS's than you can shake a stick at and out of shot are about another 6 and inside abou the same again... and I still didnt get mine in shot :wall:

Back at MRC next week for a Missano Red one :argie:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

dixon75 said:


> lovely car, a guy at work has one and it sounds amazing....
> 
> Shame about the mats in that one though! - why do people buy cars like this and still ill fitting mats in there!
> 
> i'm still jealous though


I can clear this up, the ripspeed mat is a spare mat I had lying around that I gave to the owner in December to stop the carpet getting ruined by the winter sludge untill he has bought a replacement, as the original drivers mat was missing, the other three mats are original correct fitment audi mats.

Richard


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> 644 bhp now!
> 
> I will be regularly topping up with Werkstat acrylic jett with glos after each wash when it gets its weekly mini valet
> I used the werkstat kit for its protection detail back in December and was impressed the gloss and slickness each extra coat gave the finish, seems to work well on most light coloured metalic finishes.
> ...


:argie:

Great Minds think alike then 

I am totally sold on Werkstatt Acryllic for the lighter coloured metallics after using it on my Avus Silver.

Going to be trying some Blackfire Vs Optiseal for some Darker metallic colours as well as the likes of Sprint Blue and Missano Red. I am wondering even if Werkstatt Carnuba would be a good bet seeing as how impressed I am with the Acryllic and its ease of use.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> More RS's than you can shake a stick at and out of shot are about another 6 and inside abou the same again... and I still didnt get mine in shot :wall:
> 
> Back at MRC next week for a Missano Red one :argie:


Good job lot of B5 RS4s! What is yours fella?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> :argie:
> 
> Great Minds think alike then
> 
> ...


I've yet to try optiseal, but I highly rate Blackfire especially on black finishes!, I also love Dodo Juice purple haze pro, noticeably enrichens the finish on reds and dark blues, It would be interesting to see how werkstat carnauba jett compares on darker colours compared to a traditional carnauba wax.

Richard


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Honest, i think a little wee has came out.

Amazing car, love these


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

JD said:


> Good job lot of B5 RS4s! What is yours fella?


B7 Avant RS4 - Stealth Gunship, being in Avus with Black Optics and Titanium Wheels 

People wonder why they are getting wasted by an A4 Avant


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Shorty said:


> Honest, i think a little wee has came out.
> 
> Amazing car, love these


Too much infomation there, go and get yourself cleaned up :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> I've yet to try optiseal, but I highly rate Blackfire especially on black finishes!, I also love Dodo Juice purple haze pro, noticeably enrichens the finish on reds and dark blues, It would be interesting to see how werkstat carnauba jett compares on darker colours compared to a traditional carnauba wax.
> 
> Richard


Will get some Carnuba Jett to test probably.

I have some optiseal left over from when I had the Evo, I am torn between that and FK1000P on white. This was single stage, no clearcoat.




























I used it previously on the detail for my Ralliart Colt....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fantastic job.Awesome car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mega motor - great colour and return to its rightful condition!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Brings back an old thread, where you been op? Not seen you post for a long time.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

love this! always liked rs4s, but what the hell is up with the rear lights? please get them back to all red


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

old thread but do you want it moved to the studio steve?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed! I bet that thing flies with the supercharger bolted on!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Steve's Back*

Hello all :wave:

thanks for the welcome back and for the thread revival :thumb:

I took a break to pursue a business venture that unfortunately didnt work out, so decided to give it another go back on my own. Hope to get posting some more threads in here soon, have a nice RS5 correction to do which was supplied by a dealer in a shocking state for a car a few months old, I previously looked after his RS4 and wifes 4Motion last year.

Its good to be back as myself


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> old thread but do you want it moved to the studio steve?


Hi Kev :wave: Yes please if you dont mind :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning car!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MilesBetter said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> thanks for the welcome back and for the thread revival :thumb:
> 
> ...


Good to see you back mate, did you ever buy a Gtr like you was hoping?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Good to see you back mate, did you ever buy a Gtr like you was hoping?


Yes, I did, :argie: Loved and lost though... but as they say better than never loved at all 

Currently looking for next toy, looks like will be back to an Evo, an X RS if can find one or something a bit more classic and hardcore like a V or another VI, something rarer/ exotic like an RS, Sprint or Xtreme's, or maybe another RS4 tempted by a Porker 997/998 I want to see the neighbours bemusement when they see i have scaffolding in the car :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What happened with the GTR mate?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> What happened with the GTR mate?


I had another business venture that all went Suzy Wong and lost a lot and it had to go to bail out some finances :wall:  So given myself a reboot after a BSOD (techhies will get that one ) and getting back in the saddle as myself ... its _'MilesBetter' _now ... 'scuse the pun


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MilesBetter said:


> I had another business venture that all went Suzy Wong and lost a lot and it had to go to bail out some finances :wall:  So given myself a reboot after a BSOD (techhies will get that one ) and getting back in the saddle as myself ... its _'MilesBetter' _now ... 'scuse the pun


Ah right I understand mate, hope things pick up for you Steve.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers, You dust yourself down and life goes on


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MilesBetter said:


> Hi Kev :wave: Yes please if you dont mind :thumb:


done


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> What happened with the GTR mate?


Driving the wifes Diesel Mini Clubby now at present, gets me from A to B till get my next toy


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Would love to take my audi there for a remap


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Nally you not after a s3 hatch back?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

S3kel said:


> Nally you not after a s3 hatch back?


Nope insurance wanted too much.

Have two sourcing company's looking for a sport back Quattro 170
Found loads just missing drl's and I am not giving them up


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning looks amazing in teh afters great transformation!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great always like that colour


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome machine! Great job!


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

That thing must be a blast to drive! Also, great job!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

this is truly epic!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely car in a great colour.... Great work


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Loving that audi! Colour I've never seen before


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Such a lovely car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

What a car..great work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

lovely mate. looks beautiful! i want an estate one


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Tidy.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beast!


----------

